# Wie teuer war euer Enduro-/Trailbike? Das auch auf richtigen trails gefahren wird...........



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

Hi,

aufgrund der meiner Meinung nach immer absurderen Preisentwicklung im MTB-Bereich würde ich gerne wissen wie teuer eure bkes so waren.


----------



## hardtails (19. November 2019)

7543€
drunter hat man auf den trails nichts zu suchen

außerdem braucht man auch die passenden klamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (19. November 2019)

Lasst die Spiele beginnen...


----------



## xyzHero (19. November 2019)

Soll ich den Preis von jedem Rad einzeln aufführen oder die Summe?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. November 2019)

Nach meinen Wünschen optimiert doppelt so teuer wie der Verkaufspreis.
Aber das zieh ich meinem Arbeitgeber schon wieder aus dem Kittel

Es stellt sich mir aber wirklich die Frage, ob ein z.B. 10000 Euro Fahrrad den real nutzbaren Gegen- und Mehrwert bringt


----------



## _Olli (19. November 2019)

neu - ~11000

aber was bringt dir das?

1996 glaub war es - hatte ein rad laden bei uns ein rad von Biria da stehen das 10000DM kam - einzig heut euro damals DM


----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

bringt mir pickel am arsch - nee, würde einfah gerne wissen wieviele leute sehr teure bikes kaufen und auch im gelände fahren
sonstige ergüsse sind einfach unterhaltung, mir ist langweilig


----------



## xyzHero (19. November 2019)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> bringt mir pickel am arsch - nee, würde einfah gerne wissen wieviele leute sehr teure bikes kaufen und auch im gelände fahren
> sonstige ergüsse sind einfach unterhaltung, mir ist langweilig



Was zählt denn als Gelände?


----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

hmmm 7500 und 11000 - fängt ja gut an, und der andere hat gleich mehrere - ihr müsst ja alle gut gestopft sein....


----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Was zählt denn als Gelände?


naja gebaute trails , singletrail etc. alles ausser forstweg und asphalt und so


----------



## S-H-A (19. November 2019)

Die Krone der Schwachsinnsthreads 2019! Klare Vorentscheidung, schon im November.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoDingens (19. November 2019)

Kann man aus dem Ding hier nicht so ein Umfragegedöns machen?
Keine Ahnung wie das geht, haben aber andere auch schon hinbekommen. Wenn dir ja eh langweilig ist, kannst dich ja mal austoben


----------



## xyzHero (19. November 2019)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Kann man aus dem Ding hier nicht so ein Umfragegedöns machen?
> Keine Ahnung wie das geht, haben aber andere auch schon hinbekommen. Wenn dir ja eh langweilig ist, kannst dich ja mal austoben



Hier brauchen wir die Experten!!!

@everywhere.local @Abragroll @Mitglied @Bener 
Übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. November 2019)

Ja genau, eine statistische Erhebung.
Sonst kommt ja doch die Neidnote oder Hintergrundbeschau wie zb :"gut gestopft"


----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Kann man aus dem Ding hier nicht so ein Umfragegedöns machen?
> Keine Ahnung wie das geht, haben aber andere auch schon hinbekommen. Wenn dir ja eh langweilig ist, kannst dich ja mal austoben


darf ich nicht bzw. kriegs nicht hin


----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ja genau, eine statistische Erhebung.
> Sonst kommt ja doch die Neidnote oder Hintergrundbeschau wie zb :"gut gestopft"


gut gestopft - mir ist langweilig


----------



## S-H-A (19. November 2019)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Kann man aus dem Ding hier nicht so ein Umfragegedöns machen?
> Keine Ahnung wie das geht, haben aber andere auch schon hinbekommen. Wenn dir ja eh langweilig ist, kannst dich ja mal austoben



Zu anspruchsvoll. Man muss sich nur klar machen in welchem Unterforum dieser Thread eröffnet wurde. Hatte wohl Schiss vorm KTWR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

hat übrigens mit neid nix zu tun - würde gerne wissen wer bereit ist sein zb 11000 euro rad zu schrotten wenns mal dumm läuft, was halt nur passiert wenns artgerecht bewegt wird


----------



## hardtails (19. November 2019)

andere schrotten ihren kopf, ne?


----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Zu anspruchsvoll. Man muss sich nur klar machen in welchem Unterforum dieser Thread eröffnet wurde. Hatte wohl Schiss vorm KTWR


wenn ich thema eröffnen will kommt sowas wie keine rechte thema zu erstellen - umfrage - show me how


----------



## null-2wo (19. November 2019)

wie kommste jetz auf fahrrad? wer gibtn geld für so'n flachfug aus?


----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> andere schrotten ihren kopf, ne?


sagt mir jetzt was genau?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. November 2019)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Hier brauchen wir die Experten!!!
> 
> @everywhere.local @Abragroll @Mitglied @Bener
> Übernehmen Sie!


Als ob auch nur einer von diesen erbärmlichen Kaspern in irgendwas “Experte“ wäre  .


----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Krone der Schwachsinnsthreads 2019! Klare Vorentscheidung, schon im November.


uffbasse


----------



## S-H-A (19. November 2019)

walkingsucks schrieb:


> uffbasse



Wieso? Hab doch nen Helm auf!


----------



## Bener (19. November 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Als ob auch nur einer von diesen erbärmlichen Kaspern in irgendwas “Experte“ wäre  .


Hey! 

Ich bin Experte! Im nicht Experte sein! Ehrlich!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. November 2019)

Ich habe gut 4,75 Millionen Euro für mein Fahrrad bezahlt  .
Und eure Armut kotzt mich tierisch an   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. November 2019)

Sicherlich ein Bugatti-Zweirad mit Echtseidekarkasse und punzierten Felgen


----------



## Deleted 294333 (19. November 2019)

Ach, früher hab' ich mich auch immer von diesen Zeitschriften und Trends verrückt machen lassen.
Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Freund der einfachen Dinge, daher ein simples Hardtail.

Für die persönliche Note ließ ich es nur ein bissi mit Gold überziehen, eigenständig, aber dezent wie ich finde!


----------



## walkingsucks (19. November 2019)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ach, früher hab' ich mich auch immer von diesen Zeitschriften und Trends verrückt machen lassen.
> Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Freund der einfachen Dinge, daher ein simples Hardtail.
> 
> Für die persönliche Note ließ ich es nur ein bissi mit Gold überziehen, eigenständig, aber dezent wie ich finde!
> Anhang anzeigen 940495


schön - für zu hause als designschnickschnack


----------



## shield (19. November 2019)

wichtig wäre eiegntlich noch ob alu oder plastik. ist ja total absurd für ein alu ratt viel geld zu zahlen 

aber mal ehrlich: ich kann es auch nicht verstehen sich ein 8k ratt zu kaufen und dann damit forstautobahnen zu fahren. aber jedem das seine.
ist halt nur schade ums geld. da würde auch was von BTWIN reichen


----------



## scylla (20. November 2019)

Immer zweimal mehr als dass wie ihr alle zusammen. Da das jetzt abschießend geklärt ist kann ja hier zu. Gewinnertrophäen könnt ihr unter diesem Post hinterlassen ?


----------

